# How to build a sea wall in a lake that is never lowered?



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a client with a lake front property with 125' of frontage. They want to remove the exist native rock wall along the shoreline and replace with a masonry wall. Ideally, we would like to build a cmu or poured concrete wall and veneer with 1" natural veneer stone.

How do I even do this? This lake never gets lowered and the water height stays constant?

Any advice?

Matt


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Just a guess: reroute the water.

Build a temp damn, pump out work area, build said wall, remove temp damn.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

If talk to the dec before doing anything to see if they will even let you


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Call a sheet pile company .


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Better get a knowledgeable engineer. This is going to take some cores down into the bottom to see what you'll have to do to support it in place.

Keep in mind, making that change isn't allowed in many locations, you can only maintain the current sea wall. Around here, approval would require both local and state to agree.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Can't put in concrete walls around here anymore, has to be natural stone now.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Can't put in concrete walls around here anymore, has to be natural stone now.


Same, can't have a chain link rubble wall either.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Better check with the local Departments.

Your going to have so many hoops to jump through.
You'll think you join the circus.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

skillman said:


> Call a sheet pile company .





:thumbsup:


Around here,south end of the big pond (Lake Michigan) if you want a durable wall,you drive sheet piling.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Let it be. The fish and other aquatic life will thank you.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

There is a guy on one of the lakes here that pretty much has that market cornered, there are lots of DEC regulations to abide by, he has them all and a barge with all his equipment on it, he can float right up to the jobsite and start working.

On the ones I have seen the water was dammed off with sandbags and a pump was going to keep water out of the work area.


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> If talk to the dec before doing anything to see if they will even let you


best check with local regs,,,they take screwin around with lakefronts pretty seriously in some parts..big fines$$$

me..l would form and use prescribed concrete mix..concrete will displace the water

up north we wait till its frozen


----------

